
Git2Go’s 2015 sales numbers - herbigt
https://medium.com/building-git2go/git2go-s-2015-sales-numbers-95280d7d5847#.gd0lhb3cm
======
mikekchar
Just a quick comment: reading the article and also going to the Git2Go website
I had a considerable amount of trouble understanding what this app does and
why I would want it. It clones git repositories... where? To the phone? Why?

Not trying to be confrontational, just trying to be helpful ;-) If you could
put some use cases front and center on your website and then obviously link to
them from articles like this one, it would make it much easier for people like
me to evaluate if I want to take a look at it.

~~~
pietbrauer
Yes, it enables you to clone Git repositories to your phone for you to change
files, make new branches and push and pull changes.

Possible use cases: \- make a quick edit to a pull request you made \- blog
using Jekyll \- see what your team has been up to while you are on your way \-
look at code where a computer is just not convenient to use, e.g. while
commuting

Just to be sure we are not talking on iPhone only, as it is a universal app it
runs on iPad and particularly the iPad pro too. The iPad pro focuses on
producing rather than consuming and Git2Go fits perfectly into this scheme.

------
FooBarWidget
The 'expenses' part is not really fair. The developers need to eat, and they
probably need to pay income tax. The expenses are probably much hire if you
factor in that time is not free and that making money is also not free. I also
don't need them mention the Apple iOS developer program membership fee, or the
costs of macbooks.

~~~
pietbrauer
That is true, we didn't list the equipment as it is not Git2Go specific. I
already had the membership for the program because of other apps, my MacBook I
had anyways and did not buy it for Git2Go. Income Tax applies that is true but
is set for each person individually. This is still revenue, so everything we
got paid by Apple not our income tax report. The only cost that was Git2Go
specific was the GitHub membership.

------
hoodoof
Very interesting. Is there a collection of posts detailing SAAS sales numbers
anywhere?

~~~
stepanhruda
Git2Go isn't SAAS

------
cwyers
I will say that it's really disconcerting for an American to see the European
"comma for decimal, period for thousands" notation alongside the dollar sign.

~~~
kingosticks
It's a bizarre style choice. Especially if they chose to express the numbers
in dollars to make the amounts more relatable to international readers.

~~~
waxjar
Why? A currency symbol does not come with a decimal/thousands separator
_convention_.

~~~
cwyers
Doesn't it? People typically use the currency symbol for their country.

